
What The Hell Does Your Company Do? - tomh
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/11/what-the-hell-does-your-company-do.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+FeldThoughts+%28Feld+Thoughts%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
michaelchisari
Some days, I feel like this represents 95% of Silicon Valley right now.

